# [OT] fascynująca prędkość ;-)

## piotruspan

zrzut ekranu oryginalny

[img=http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/1426/zrzutekranu12vy.th.png]

sam nie wiedziałem, że mam taką szybką sieć w domu i takie

pojemne dyski  :Wink: 

a plik miał w rzeczywistości tylko 2.6GB

chyba powinienem to do autorów KDE zgłosić ?

.ps mam karty FastEthernet 100 Mbps - przesyłają mi pliki z szybkością ok 3,2MB/s

czy to trochę nie za wolno i jak dokładnie to się liczy ?

----------

## 13Homer

W Firefoksie jest coś "podobnego": jak zapisujesz jakiś plik na dysku i za długo zwlekasz z wyborem katalogu, to Firefox (a może system?) zbuforuje w tle np. kilka MB a później pokaże Ci, że te megabajty zostały ściągnięte w ciągu sekundy, więc transfer "masz" naprawdę bardzo wysoki. Polega to chyba na tym, że FF liczy czas od momentu rozpoczęcia zapisywania pliku a nie transmisji.

Może w KDE jest podobnie (w każdym razie ja nie używam tego dziadostwa :).

----------

## pwe

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Może w KDE jest podobnie (w każdym razie ja nie używam tego dziadostwa .

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Shocked: 

----------

## argasek

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> czy to trochę nie za wolno i jak dokładnie to się liczy ?

 

1 Mbit = 1 megabit = ((1024 * 1024) / 8) bajtów.

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Może w KDE jest podobnie (w każdym razie ja nie używam tego dziadostwa :).

 

Ludzie z developer.kde.org przyjmą twoją pomoc w ulepszaniu "tego dziadostwa" z otwartymi ramionami, zapewniam cię.

----------

## 13Homer

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Ludzie z developer.kde.org przyjmą twoją pomoc w ulepszaniu "tego dziadostwa" z otwartymi ramionami, zapewniam cię.

 

Dlaczego miałbym chcieć ulepszać (czy też usprawniać) coś, co uważam, że rozwija się w niewłaściwym kierunku? Korzystam z Fluxboksa, bo jest szybki, lekki, "błyskawicznie" się uruchamia.

Straciłem zainteresowanie KDE już dawno temu. Teraz się zastanawiam, na co zamienić Firefoksa i Thunderbirda.. :)

----------

## argasek

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   Ludzie z developer.kde.org przyjmą twoją pomoc w ulepszaniu "tego dziadostwa" z otwartymi ramionami, zapewniam cię. 
> 
> Straciłem zainteresowanie KDE już dawno temu.

 

Więc tym bardziej uważam, że krytyka z twojej strony to zwyczajna hipokryzja - bo wypowiadasz się o czymś czego nawet de facto nie wypróbowałeś, skoro jak mówisz, było to "dawno temu". Krytykować każdy potrafi... Typowo polskie... Pokaż, że potrafisz lepiej!

----------

## lazy_bum

Mi to przypomniało śmieszne screen'y windowsowe z durnymi komunikatami i takimi własnie "krzakami" (np. postęp instalacji 115% ;-)... Wniosek jest prosty: KDE is evil! <-;

----------

## 13Homer

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Więc tym bardziej uważam, że krytyka z twojej strony to zwyczajna hipokryzja - bo wypowiadasz się o czymś czego nawet de facto nie wypróbowałeś, skoro jak mówisz, było to "dawno temu". 

 

Hipokrytą jest ten, kto co innego mówi a co innego robi.

Oczywiście, że wypróbowałem. Kiedyś to był mój podstawowy i ulubiony (!) DM (czy jakkolwiek to się nazywa). Czekanie pół minuty na uruchomienie wszystkich "podelementów" w pewnym momencie mnie zaczęło irytować. Więc przesiadłem się na coś szybszego i lżejszego. KDE się rozwijał (i sądzę, że dalej się rozwija) w kierunku, którego nie akceptowałem. KDE za bardzo przypomina Windowsy i to mi wystarcza do oceny.

Uważasz może, że gdybym poznał KDE "do ostatniego bitu" to bym popadł w zachwyt?

 *Quote:*   

> Krytykować każdy potrafi... Typowo polskie...

 

Ja tylko wyraziłem swoją opinię: KDE == dziadostwo. To nie była krytyka. Krytyka jest wtedy, gdy podaje się jakieś argumenty. Racz zauważyć, że moja ocena jest subiektywna i takowąż ocenę wystawiłem. Jak Ci się coś nie podoba to zawsze możesz to po prostu zignorować. No, chyba, że chcesz sobie pomoralizowac troszeczkę.

 *Quote:*   

> Pokaż, że potrafisz lepiej!

 

Że co potrafię lepiej? Napisać DM? Nie potrafię. A nawet gdybym potrafił to po co? Fluxbox mi w zupełności wystarcza.

----------

## BeteNoire

No i mamy kolejny flejm...

Zastanawiam się tylko po co tak się odgradzać: ja lubię to, a wszystko inne jest be!...

I nie wiem. Sam to czasem robię choć wcale nie uważam tego za dobre.

Natomiast o Fluxboksie myślę, że jest prymitywny   :Twisted Evil:  a KDE uważam za bardzo dobre środowisko graficznie - lepsze, ładniejsze i bardziej funkcjonalne od Gnome. Niezmiernie cieszy mnie, że w Gentoo mogę sobie je instalować modułami. Dzięki temu zajmuje mi tylko 132 MB przestrzeni dyskowej. Nie liczę tu programów zależnych od KDE, które jednak domyślnie poszły do /usr a nie do /usr/kde.

A co do tej "fascynującej" prędkości to może... jakiś licznik się przekręcił? Albo rzeczywiście była to kwestia buforowania zapisu? Nawet jeśli to bug KDE to co z tego? Fluxbox też je ma. A im bardziej coś skomplikowane tym większe prawdopodobieństwo błędów, więc w KDE mnie taki bug nie zdziwi tak jak w Fluxboksie czy innym... "dziadowskim" prymitywie   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## argasek

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   Więc tym bardziej uważam, że krytyka z twojej strony to zwyczajna hipokryzja - bo wypowiadasz się o czymś czego nawet de facto nie wypróbowałeś, skoro jak mówisz, było to "dawno temu".  
> 
> Hipokrytą jest ten, kto co innego mówi a co innego robi.
> 
> 

 

Więc zakładam że wypowiadasz się o najnowszej dostępnej wersji KDE. Skoro Jak napisałeś było to "dawno temu", śmiem twierdzić, że nie wypróbowałeś (obecnie: 3.4.3, ew. 3.5 beta). No chyba że wypowiadasz się o jakiejśtam zamierzchłej wersji; ja zakładam jednak, że mówimy o wersji obowiązującej i tym wypadku, tak, co innego mówisz, a co innego robisz.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Czekanie pół minuty na uruchomienie wszystkich "podelementów" w pewnym momencie mnie zaczęło irytować.
> 
> 

 

Ciekawe, u mnie KDE startuje < 20 sekund (1. start) na sprzęcie, uwaga, Duron 1200, SDRAM. Mam dziwne przeczucie, że na Twoim x86_64 wynik byłby ok. dwukrotnie lepszy. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KDE za bardzo przypomina Windowsy i to mi wystarcza do oceny.
> 
> 

 

W czym? W tym że ma ikony na pulpicie? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Uważasz może, że gdybym poznał KDE "do ostatniego bitu" to bym popadł w zachwyt?
> 
> 

 

Nie wiem, spróbuj.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja tylko wyraziłem swoją opinię: KDE == dziadostwo. To nie była krytyka. Krytyka jest wtedy, gdy podaje się jakieś argumenty.
> 
> 

 

Tym gorzej chyba, że ich praktycznie nie było.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Racz zauważyć, że moja ocena jest subiektywna i takowąż ocenę wystawiłem. Jak Ci się coś nie podoba to zawsze możesz to po prostu zignorować.
> 
> 

 

Chyba tak zrobię·

 *Quote:*   

> No, chyba, że chcesz sobie pomoralizowac troszeczkę.

 

Nie, mam wrodzone uczulenie na wypisywanie głupot na forach.

 *Quote:*   

> Że co potrafię lepiej? Napisać DM? Nie potrafię.

 

Ja też nie. Różni nas natomiast to, że nie nazywam Fluxboxa "dziadostwem", bo jego "rozwój idzie w niewłaściwym kierunku". A niech sobie idzie w jakim chce; jeżeli ma grono swoich wiernych użytkowników, to dla nich na pewno idzie w dobrym. I czy Ci się to podoba czy nie, KDE dziadostwem nie jest, jest owocem wielu lat pracy, nie tylko programistów, ale także grafików, projektantów UI itp. Dziadostwem jest natomiast nazywanie owoców czyjegoś starania w ten sposób.

----------

## 13Homer

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Więc zakładam że wypowiadasz się o najnowszej dostępnej wersji KDE. Skoro Jak napisałeś było to "dawno temu", śmiem twierdzić, że nie wypróbowałeś (obecnie: 3.4.3, ew. 3.5 beta). No chyba że wypowiadasz się o jakiejśtam zamierzchłej wersji; ja zakładam jednak, że mówimy o wersji obowiązującej i tym wypadku, tak, co innego mówisz, a co innego robisz.

 

Mówiłem o KDE w ogólności. Programy tego typu raczej rzadko zmieniją kierunek swojego rozwoju. Popatrz na Windowsy: 3.11, 95, 98, 2000, XP. Nietrudno chyba zauważyć wspólny motyw rozwoju ("rozwoju"?).

 *Quote:*   

> Ciekawe, u mnie KDE startuje < 20 sekund (1. start) na sprzęcie, uwaga, Duron 1200, SDRAM. Mam dziwne przeczucie, że na Twoim x86_64 wynik byłby ok. dwukrotnie lepszy.

 

Szkoda mi czasu na sprawdzanie. Nie wiem, czy później da się KDE jakoś łatwo odinstalować.

Zresztą z KDE korzystałem na Athlon 600MHz. Po przesiadce na, o ile dobrze pamietam, Blackboksa czekałem na wstanie X-Windows ok. 5 sekund. Proporcje mówią same za siebie.

 *Quote:*   

> W czym? W tym że ma ikony na pulpicie?

 

Nie, raczej w tym, że chce wszystko robić za użytkownika.

 *Quote:*   

> Nie wiem, spróbuj.

 

Nie zamierzam.

 *Quote:*   

> Tym gorzej chyba, że ich praktycznie nie było.

 

Bo to opinia subiektywna. Chcesz się licytować, czy automatyczne uruchamianie jakiegoś explorera po włożeniu CD to zaleta czy wada?

 *Quote:*   

> Ja też nie. Różni nas natomiast to, że nie nazywam Fluxboxa "dziadostwem", bo jego "rozwój idzie w niewłaściwym kierunku".

 

A ja nie mam specjalnych oporów przed tego typu określeniami.

 *Quote:*   

>  A niech sobie idzie w jakim chce; jeżeli ma grono swoich wiernych użytkowników, to dla nich na pewno idzie w dobrym. I czy Ci się to podoba czy nie, KDE dziadostwem nie jest, jest owocem wielu lat pracy, nie tylko programistów, ale także grafików, projektantów UI itp.

 

Ustalmy "fakty": dla Ciebie nie jest, dla mnie jest. Mam nie nazywać czegoś dziadostwem, bo akurat Tobie to nie odpowiada?

 *Quote:*   

> Dziadostwem jest natomiast nazywanie owoców czyjegoś starania w ten sposób.

 

Widzę, że w zupełnie różny sposób rozumiemy słowo "dziadostwo".

----------

## szolek

I po co tyle sporów.

Panowie nie po to tutaj to forum. Ideą gentoo jest służyć. Skoro ktoś lubi kde to dlaczego ma używać fluxa? Jednym zależy by system był wydajny innym by był bardziej komfortowy. Po co to zmieniać. Ja lubię fluxboxa bo jest lekki ale żeby mieć funkcjonalność jak kde trzeba niemało dołożyć. Więc widać wszystko ma swoje wady i zalety. Tak samo możecie się kłócić czy kolor czerwony czy niebieski jest lepszy.

Dość! Forum powinno pomagać! Jeśli temat nie jest po to żeby inni mogli skorzystać, nie wnosi żadnej pomocy lub wiedzy, apeluje o usunięcie.

----------

## arsen

Wątek z wiadomych przyczyn zablokowany.

----------

